# Mettre mon iPad Mini sous iOS 6.1.2



## Bibuu_ (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai récent acheté un iPad Mini qui est sous iOS 6.0.2 actuellement.
Cependant, j'aimerai le mettre sous iOS 6.1.2 pour pouvoir le jailbreaké et (presque) avoir la dernière mise à jour.

Du coup, j'ai téléchargé le .ipsw d'iOS 6.1.2 mais lorsque je veux restaurer mon iPad Mini, j'ai un message d'erreur..

Est-il encore possible de le mettre sous iOS 6.1.2 ou je l'ai dans le baba?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lauange (6 Avril 2013)

In the baba. Attends iOS 7 et son jb. Par contre, tu peux le jb dans cette version.


----------



## Bibuu_ (6 Avril 2013)

Dommage.. 
Oui je sais que je peux le jailbreaké, mais j'aurai aimé avoir la version la plus récente possible. Me reste plus qu'à attendre un nouveau jailbreak pour le mettre à jour alors ^^
Merci de la réponse!


----------

